# What is a good 12v Key on Source for Methanol Controller



## johnnydicamillo (Dec 26, 2014)

Hey guys, 

I am trying to locate a 12v key on source (10-15a) to power my snow performance meth kit and trying to make things as clean as possible. I was thinking about using a fuse tap (or add a fuse) into the fuse box in the engine compartment since its right near the controller for the pump, however I am not sure if any of those fuses are key on or if they always have power running through them.

I was thinking about fuse number 11 which according to the alldata is the MAF/IAT sensor fuse which is 10a. I would like to avoid having to wire inside the cabin if possible for the sake of simplicity.

Any ideas?


----------



## hificruzer226 (Mar 27, 2013)

I would recommend using the ignition to trigger your relay and grabbing power directly from the battery.


----------



## johnnydicamillo (Dec 26, 2014)

hificruzer226 said:


> I would recommend using the ignition to trigger your relay and grabbing power directly from the battery.[iurl="http://www.cruzetalk.com/forum/attachment.php?attachmentid=178433&d=1454106815"]
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Great idea!! Thanks for the suggestions, I will give that a shot.


----------



## Tmiller39 (Oct 18, 2016)

Hi I'm installing a gauge and I can't tap the fuse inside. I have to tap a fuse in the engine do you have any suggestions? I want it to turn on with the key (btw)it's just for the light bulb on the gauge. I can't tap inside because I have them tapped already


----------

